# Malinois exercise requirements?



## girlabouttowndc (Dec 9, 2009)

Last year, my husband and I adopted what we believe is a Belgian Malinois mix (she is from a shelter so her breeding isn't definite, but she shares many Mal appearance and behavioral traits). It's not a breed that either of us had ever owned, and we are constantly worried about providing her with enough exercise in our city environment.

Currently, she gets between 40 and 60 minutes in the morning and another 40 to 60 minutes in the evening, averaging around 3 miles a day. We try to give her at least some off leash time in a park or field every day, though she often just wants to wander and sniff rather than run. On weekends, we'll take her for longer excursions -- off-leash hikes or other adventures where she can roam for a few hours. I also try to do a little obedience training every day, but only a few minutes.

She does not engage in destructive behaviors while we're gone, and when we're home, she spends most of her time lying on her bed or at our feet. Still, we know Malinois are typically high energy, and I want to be a responsible dog owner.

I would love to hear from other Belgian owners, and whether you think we're doing enough or should be doing more.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

You'd know if you weren't doing enough. She'd tell you!

Generally, I consider mals to be up there with border collies in terms of exercise requirements. But if yours is a mix, there's a good chance that she may have gotten the other breed's traits in that department. Here's a video of a good friend playing disc with her mal:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bB7hHopZ--4


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

If she seems satisfied then she probably is. Mals typically are about as high energy as they come (I would put them as much higher energy than your average border collie to tell the truth). But all dogs are individuals and she could definitely be calmer than usual. But there's also the possibility that since she's a rescue that she's some sort of GSD mix that looks malinois-like too.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds like a happy and content doggie


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Agreed. Your dog sounds content. Playing with a disc or ball can get your dog moving more during off-leash time. Swimming is great exercise IF there is a safe place to do it and your dog likes the water.
GottaLuvMutts- that is a beautiful video!


----------



## Globe (Jun 12, 2011)

If she is a pure bred Malinois she would not "know" how to walk. 
They tend to want to live life at full speed and require excessive exercise. Both physically and mentally.

Got one pure bred and one half Malinois half Collie myself.
Never a restful moment without paying for it in advance with challenges and exercise.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree that if she wasn't getting enough exercise, you would know 

If she's not crazy hyper all the time, destructive, bored, restless...you're fine.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

If she's spending most of her indoor time resting, then I'd assume she's getting plenty of exercise.

Also, just had to add: @GottaLuvMutts - what an awesome video! Trying to teach Hobbes to play Frisbee, but he never, ever catches it in the air! I hope he learns!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

What I did was fetch, free running time in the yard, play w/ my other dog and walks daily. It sounds like what you are doing is enough so I wouldn't be worried. Mine was happy.


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

Have to agree with the previous posters, if she wasn't getting enough exercise you would know it. And while Malinois as a breed are high energy, they are also individuals, I've met some downright lazy Malinois, and also some that literally could not stop moving unless they were asleep (neither IMO actually correct for the breed).

@GottaLuvMutts - very cool video, love the slo-mo. Do you know where Ilsa is originally from?


----------

